# Need info re primary schools and renting



## edelq (May 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

im looking for information on public primary schools in and near christchurch,we are hoping to make the move as my husbanb has been offered a job in christchurch and have three small kids. is there a big difference between private and public school? kids will be 7 and 5 when we go there.
Also housing could someone recommend the nice family areas to live what to expect to pay for a 3/4 bedroom,and what areas should we avoid.

nervous sp any information would be great.

Does anyone know my husband work visa,do the kids and I have to apply for a seperate visa or are we all covered under his visa.
thanks so much
Edel.


----------



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi there! We have just been through this process! If you plan to work too you will need to apply for an open work visa via the family stream, if not you will need to apply for a visitor visa. You will need to apply for student visa's if your children are to attend a school and again if not they need a visitor visa.

We move out to the bay of plenty next month and have been told until we have a fixed address we won't be able to enrol our daughter Into school. Finding accommodation looks fairly easy though. And I don't know about Christchurch but where we are going you seem to be able to find a nice 3 bed between $260 - $360 which seems quite reasonable.

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## edelq (May 9, 2012)

ok great thanks just seems strange thats theres no type of family visa we can all go on,so thank you for your help,youve answered this question for me.So do you know if we can all apply at same time or do I need my husbands work visa to come through first and then we apply for ours? Also do you know how long this process takes.


----------



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

We submitted our Visa application's at the same time - We went to New Zealand house to hand our's in! As your Husband will be the main Visa Applicant, you will need to also complete form INZ 1146, once your husband has completed this form he will need to take it to a solicitor to sign it and have it witnessed!! Dont be alarmed by this, we did it 2 Month's ago and the solicitor only charged us £5 to witness the form!!

If you have any other question's feel free to ask!! I am no expert but after going through the process just recently I may be able to answer some questions form you! It took us 4 Month's to sort it out start to finish and found we could never get straight answer's and must have spent about £100 in the £1 a minute service to NZ immigration.

My other bit of advice is you will be able to save yourself a bucket load of cash by doing this yourself - We called a lot of companies that offer you a service to guide you through the process and they were charging around £3000 for their services when the form's are quite easy to complete and the Visa application only cost's £125 per person!

I wish you luck with it all!! It is quite a stressfull time initially it is a great feeling when you get to end of the process!! We fly out Next Month!!


----------

